# Solvent for Styrofoam



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a leaking 60 gallon stainless steel water tank that was formerly my house hot water heater.  Brand is SuperStor.  The former owner did not purchase the lifetime warantee, so a leaking weld spelled the end of it's 20 year life.  Thankfully the replacement did come with a lifetime.

Anyway... the tank itself is in good shape and, non-magnetic (like 'austenitic' 18/10 grade).  I want to use either the tank for what it is or cut it up into plate steel for misc projects.

So here's the problem... I managed to get the outer plastic skin off, and remove a 3" thick layer of stryofoam surrounding the tank, but a hardened layer of the styrofoam is stuck to about 60% of the tank and it's just about impossible difficult to scrape off.

I've tried two solvents:  91% alcohol and 100% acetone to see what may dissolve it.  Neither works!  The styrofoam is a hard, brittle yellow type, not the soft stuff like in white packing peanuts or shipping styrofoam.

Any suggestions for other solvents?


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 21, 2011)

gasoline, it will turn to jelly which will still be flammable 
if that dont work grab an ice scraper


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 21, 2011)

Sand blast that puppy!


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> gasoline, it will turn to jelly which will still be flammable
> if that dont work grab an ice scraper



I'm going to give that a try, it was on my list.



95Viper said:


> Sand blast that puppy!
> http://media.fashiongroup.com/fashionmag/newsletters/images/20100908/sandblasting-ban.jpg



Last resort, I have a 3000psi pressure washer as another option.  Also have a large compressor and was looking for an excuse to buy a sand blaster nozzle


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried WD-40?
The stuff does WAY MORE than just loosen stuck nuts and bolts.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> gasoline, it will turn to jelly which will still be flammable
> if that dont work grab an ice scraper



Gas didn't soften it.  Must be a particular type of styrofoam, I know there are quite a few.



Kreij said:


> Have you tried WD-40?
> The stuff does WAY MORE than just loosen stuck nuts and bolts.



Hmmm... I'll give it a try, but there's so much surface area, I'd probably go through $50 worth of WD-40.  I have a 5 cans of carb cleaner that someone gave me... but it's such a large job, I'd want haz-mat gear... nasty stuff.

The more I think about it, the more I think I'll try the pressure washer, it'll carve wood.  Going to have a mess on the driveway to clean up after.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2011)

Take pics in case things go really bad.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you sure it's styrofoam?

The inner layer of most water heaters is a condensed layer of fiberglass.  Condensed fiberglass has a similar texture to styrofoam, but cuts a little differently.  Check this out: http://www.ehow.com/how_5068375_dissolve-fiberglass.html.


Denatured alcohol is a bit expensive, but you can pick it up at the local hardware store.  Give it a shot on a small surface and see if it is worth it.


Considering the time, cost, and effort you've put into this it might be smarter to just buy some sheet metal.  Austenitic (referring to the cooling process, not magnetism) stainless steel is relatively easy to find, but buy it from a metal supplier.  Big box home improvement stores often charge quite a hefty premium.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Take pics in case things go really bad.



I'll post a picture tonight, got sidetracked with company visiting.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Are you sure it's styrofoam?
> 
> The inner layer of most water heaters is a condensed layer of fiberglass.  Condensed fiberglass has a similar texture to styrofoam, but cuts a little differently.  Check this out: http://www.ehow.com/how_5068375_dissolve-fiberglass.html.
> 
> ...



It's defininitely rigid styrofoam, I've broken about 50 sf of it off the tank, no fiberglass, except some pink fiberglass stuffed in around flange/nipple openings.

First attempt was 91% isopropyl alcohol, no luck


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Protip : burn it.

If it's fiberglass the resin will burn. If it's foam the foam will burn.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 22, 2011)

Mek


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 22, 2011)

I forget, does Acetone dissolve Styrofoam? I know it dissolves fiberglass resin.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 22, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Protip : burn it.
> 
> If it's fiberglass the resin will burn. If it's foam the foam will burn.



Take care of noxious fumes


----------



## Kreij (Aug 22, 2011)

It may be Polyurethane foam. 
If so you will need a solvent containing Methylene Chloride (some paint strippers contain that).


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> It may be Polyurethane foam.
> If so you will need a solvent containing Methylene Chloride (some *paint strippers* contain that).


A GTX590 then!


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Protip : burn it.
> 
> If it's fiberglass the resin will burn. If it's foam the foam will burn.



Holy Fuck. Outdoors. And don't let anybody catch you doing it, unless you like paying fines.



Kreij said:


> It may be Polyurethane foam.
> If so you will need a solvent containing Methylene Chloride (some paint strippers contain that).



This. Styrofoam is only one of many types of insulating foams. Some are extremely difficult to remove such that mechanical abrasion is the only real option (sandblast). Did you consider the possibilty that it may be a thin layer of some form of adhesive mixed with the remnants of the foam that you're trying to remove?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 23, 2011)

In all honesty I would reather dissolve the foam and clean up the residue than turn it into airborn particulate matter using a method like sandblasting.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep. But it isn't always possible. I do believe it's possible to sandblast wet, although I don't know anything about it. Vac systems or self contained sandblast booths + respirators are a must.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 23, 2011)

He's doing it in his driveway from what I can gather.
I think SB booth is out of the question. lol

If dissolving is impossible then I'm with PantherX ... burn it off. 
Do it on a windy day so the sub-micron toxic particles end up at your neighbors instead of where you live.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

There is such a thing as a makeshift booth. Probably more effort than he wants to put in however. You can apply this concept on a larger scale.

If I was doing it, I'd try in this order: to dissolve it, scrape/crack/break, <since those are what I'd be able to do at home> sandblast (since I do know an automotive painter and the owner of an autobody shop and could probably get access to a commercial SB booth), then give up lol. I don't know about where you are but the laws on burning things are pretty strict around here, from what I gather. It'd be cheaper to buy the sheet metal than pay the fine. That's just me, though.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 23, 2011)

Take it from a chemistry teacher.

If it is a polymer-based foam, the best solvent for the polymer is usually its corresponding monomer. 
So styrofoam = polystyrene -> best solvent = styrene.
Unfortunately styrene is not easy to get a hold of, but other benzene derivatives such as toluene or xylene should work almost as well. If you can get some.

But it doesn't work that way for polyurethane because urethane is not the monomer for polyurethane.

I don't think i'm helping much sorry

I say burn it off


----------



## Kreij (Aug 23, 2011)

Cuzza said:
			
		

> I say burn it off



Welcome to the club. lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Holy Fuck. Outdoors. And don't let anybody catch you doing it, unless you like paying fines.




Where I'm from (Essex) it's the preferred method of disposing of things


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

Fair enough. Around here you need a permit even to burn leaves in a barrel, although to be fair, there was one guy who lit like three farms on fire because he was dumb enough to leave the fire going and go into town  The one thing you can always trust to be true is people are idiots.

Wait... was that a riots joke?


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, Pics - went with pressure washing, about 1 hour worth, 3000 psi washer:

After taking the skin and 3" of styrofoam off with hand tools:






Almost done with power washing:






Done with power washing, still a thin layer on about 50% of it:






Where to I find MEK?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Fair enough. Around here you need a permit even to burn leaves in a barrel, although to be fair, there was one guy who lit like three farms on fire because he was dumb enough to leave the fire going and go into town  The one thing you can always trust to be true is people are idiots.
> 
> Wait... was that a riots joke?



No not a riots joke, just an Essex joke (It's kinda seen as a scummy place in England )


Technically your not supposed to burn stuff here either but people do it regardless.

People just don't like spending money on getting rid of stuff they don't want.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

Aha. I see.

Wouldn't that be considered part of this;


			
				DanTheBanjoMan said:
			
		

> Threads that should/will be closed
> 
> Threads that request forums to participate in something illegal. For example, we will not tolerate threads requesting how to pirate Windows, where to buy marijuana, how to compromise a PC, etc.



I suppose it's not asking how to do something illegal, it's advising someone to do something illegal so that makes it OK?

Meh.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Aha. I see.
> 
> Wouldn't that be considered part of this;
> 
> ...



Not illegal ( technically ) where I'm from : ] ( You can get into trouble if your obnoxious about it, I.E burning stuff all the time or at odd times of day stuff like that)


( did have a longer post with the ins and out of it and a fake disclaimer but I feel the humour would be lost on non English folk)


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2011)

Advising someone to burn something (as in this case) is not requesting that someone participate in something illegal. It's up to the person to make the call for his or her area.

Burn Carry on.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 24, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> Where to I find MEK?



Lowes, Home Depot, etc.

You did not try the Acetone as I suggested?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2011)

As I recall, the foam is actually adhered to the tank with a high temp adhesive. One may want to find a good quality adhesive remover to finish with the stripping process.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2011)

Many paint strippers have Methylene Choride in them, just find one that does and try it. Most also work as adhesive removers. Just make sure you use it in a well ventilated area and use rubber gloves. It won't kill you from one use, but it's better to use protections from it than not.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Advising someone to burn something (as in this case) is not requesting that someone participate in something illegal. It's up to the person to make the call for his or her area.
> 
> Burn Carry on.



Maybe if it were wood I'd agree, but it's a cured chemical compound and in 90% of places there will be some form of regulation relating to how it may be disposed of. Even if that regulation is nothing more than, "do not burn indoors or within 100 yards of occupied buildings". Neglecting to deal with the legal component is shady at best. Simply saying, burn it - but make sure it's safe and legal to do so first - completly sidesteps my argument. 

On the other hand you're a mod and I know when to STFU. I'm mainly playing devil's advocate here anyway.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 24, 2011)

@M4gic : lol ... your input is not misplaced nor misguided, it just does not fall withing the rules of TPU as being an attempt to gather people to contribute their efforts to an illegal activity.
In this case no one is attempting to get anyone to participate (become a party to) something that would be construed as an illegal activity. There is no attempt to gather support (whether through veral consesnsus or social gathering) for, nor imply connection with (by a consignment of binding agreement) an activity of that nature where the partipants could in some way could coerce, or physically force, that method.

Anyway ... I look forward to seeing if Sasqui got that crap off the tank.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh legalese. How I want to be a smartass right now. 

Yup I agree, I want to see how he did.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 24, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Lowes, Home Depot, etc.
> 
> You did not try the Acetone as I suggested?



Yes, 100% Acetone was the first thing I tried, then 91% alcohol... neither touched it.  The power washer tore off all but about 50% of the residue.  I'm going to try Methyl Ethyl Ketone next if I can find it.

Now I want to build a stainless steel computer case... have a freind who is a gifted welder.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 24, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Yes, 100% Acetone was the first thing I tried, then 91% alcohol... neither touched it.  The power washer tore off all but about 50% of the residue.  I'm going to try Methyl Ethyl Ketone next if I can find it.
> 
> Now I want to build a stainless steel computer case... have a freind who is a gifted welder.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/SS-Tank_After.jpg



I see...

The are other solvents you could try, such as Xylene or lacquer thinner.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 24, 2011)

methyl ethyl ketone will certainly do the trick, there's little it wont dissolve. 

we used to use it in the warehouse to melt plastic.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Welcome to the club. lol



We'll make it the Official TPU Burning Stuff Club


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try Gasoline again, as solvent...it melts styrofoam coffee cups and it may disolve any adhesive now that the tank is almost stripped.

Could try a small burn area with gas as well.

See what a soldering torch, on its own, does to a small area.

Paint Stripper, with Methylene Chloride, as previously suggested.  Should work with Poly based material  such as polyurathane foam ie: Great Stuff in a can...clean up is paint thinner before cured.

Real Turpentine.  Not cheap.

Could try sandpaper.

FOR ALL CHEMICAL APPLICATIONS WEAR A PROPER RESPIRATOR!!!  Rated for that solvent.

Major BRAIN Damage with, Lacquer thinner, Acetone, MEK... any keytone, Toulene, Xylene, Benzene, Methylene Chloride.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, this is sorta my area of expertise. White Styrofoam is known as Expanded PolyStyrene(XPS). It will appear as little compressible beads that are bonded together. Gasoline is a simple solvent for this product. *The product you have encountered is PolyIsocyanurate*. This is a monolithic closed cell insulation/adhesive that is often used to bond metal skins to products and is a form of Polyurethane. It has a off-white(new) to yellow-orange(aged) appearance. The nature of its production makes it a very stable product. It is produced by mixing a given ratio of Part A and Part B depending on the desired psi compressibility. It can be made very firm or spongy like a sofa cushion. Unfortunately, the cured product is highly resistant to solvents. Prior to curing, Glycol Ether is one of the few products that will clean up PolyIso. I'd sandblast the shit out of it. Simple abrasion will be the only way to remove the cured product. Wish i had better news for you.  Good luck!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 26, 2011)

PB blaster will melt 80% of all plasics


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try carb cleaner.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a sander to it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> Try carb cleaner.





f22a4bandit said:


> Take a sander to it.



Ditch the whole project and buy a Lian Li!?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 26, 2011)

Screw it. Hook the pressure washer to the tank. The end results will be more fun then anything you'd build from it anyways. But don't think of doing something like that in your driveway. Use the neighbors driveway.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, why don't you stick an airbrush in the inlet and fill the tank with paint thinner vapour, stick a model rocket engine igniter in the overpressure valve and blow it up? Make sure you've got a juice box full of H2SO4 to drink while you're doing it. 


Okay, maybe I should leave the trolling to others with more practice


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 29, 2011)

Put Windows Vista on it. What better way to get rid of bloatware than with really, really bad bloatware. * realizes he is 2 years late on vista jokes*
But seriously a high pressure cleaner like a gurney or a sand blaster seems like the only way with proper safety precautions  and a good softening agent before hand.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 5, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Ok, Pics - went with pressure washing, about 1 hour worth, 3000 psi washer:
> 
> After taking the skin and 3" of styrofoam off with hand tools:
> 
> ...



I see you went against the majority suggestions of burning it.......well, at least us pyros know who is not part of the club. 

Though you still have a slight chance to redeem yourself though it sounds like your going to need a torch......or use m4gicfour's suggestion.

In related incidents a friend and I used to burn styrofoam cups in his fireplace......until he said not to do that anymore because he hated cleaning up the mess in the gas fireplace.


----------

